# Illustrator Negativ Multiplizieren



## Jörg25 (27. Februar 2019)

Guten Abend,

Habe das Problem, dass sich negativ Multiplizieren nicht anwenden lässt.

Für jeden Rat bin ich sehr dankbar!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. März 2019)

Hi,
kannst Du mal etwas mehr über den Aufbau Deiner Datei verraten, eventuell diese auch hochladen?

Grüße


----------

